# Clé usb formaté sous mac incompatible windows



## arkhos (29 Septembre 2009)

Je dispose de deux clés USB de 8 Go. Pour pouvoir les utiliser indiférement sous mac (chez moi) et windows (au boulot) je les ai formatées en fat32 (via l'utilitaire de disque). 

Sous mac pas de problème tout va bien. Par contre windows me dis que ma clé n'est pas formatée et me propose de le faire, problème lorsque je vais dans le menu formatage de windows il me dis que ma clé fait 200 mo !

Pensant avoir fait une erreur j'ai reformaté ma clé plusieurs fois mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner la procédure exacte à suivre pour le formatage pour que je retente le formatage ce soir et vois ce que ça donne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

Utilitaire de disque -> Partitionner -> Une partition (attention : pas "actuel") -> Options, et cocher "MBR".

Avec un peu de chance, c'est le schéma de partition que le PC ne digère pas !


----------



## arkhos (30 Septembre 2009)

Parfait ça marche merci beaucoup de ton aide


----------



## dioxyd (23 Février 2018)

Je pense avoir le même pb avec une clé usb formaté en Fat 32 via le Mac qui n'est pas reconnu sous windows
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2018)

Salut *dioxyd
*
C'est la table de partition du disque *SanDisk Ultra* qui n'est pas reconnue par ton PC > parce que c'est une table de partition *GUID*.

Tu n'as qu'à sélectionner le disque physique *SanDisk Ultra* > et le menu *Effacer* de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > dans le panneau qui se démasque tu opères les choix :


Nom = *CLE*

Format = *MS-DOS (FAT)* ou *exFAT*

Schéma = *Enregistrement de Démarrage Principal (MBR)*

=> avec la table *MBR* > tu es sûr d'une compatibilité complète. Le format *exFAT* n'a pas la limitation du *FAT-32* qui est : normalement de *4 Go* maximum de taille de fichier > mais qui à cause d'un bogue de High Sierra est actuellement de *2 Go* de taille de fichier.


----------



## dioxyd (4 Mars 2018)

Merci pour ton info complémentaire .
Effectivement j'ai résolu le problème en passant en MBR.
Pour la limite du Fat32 , j'ai passé mes gros disques externe en exfat ..( d'ailleurs je viens de me rendre compte que mon 250 en exfat était en GUID)

merci


----------

